# How to stop mold on grapevine?



## Cory2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wanted to know the methods of other hobbyists in removing mold from wood in my vivarium,I would rather not take the wood out do to broms growing on it.i also do not want to disturb my frogs.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Grapevine is a poor choice for a vivarium wood. Does not hold up well to humidity. I have not found any ways to remove mold on grapevine. Sorry
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cory2 (Oct 21, 2012)

That's a shame,it looks great in the viv. Iv never had a problem with it until now.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I've had a piece of grapewood in a fairly humid viv for about a year now with no issues. It did mold up a lot at first but I haven't had any mold issues since those went away.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

...springtails.....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^^^ yup^^^^^ lots of springtails and isopods


----------

